# FIFA 18 (Any Console/Pc) Discussion Thread



## TheCautiousOne

Fifa 18 is now upon us! I have played the Demo on PS4 and am wondering if anyone has planned on getting this years release. It was very nice to be able to sit on the couch and play on my 4k Tv on the PS4 Pro.

Good Write up by Digi Trends (with Video)

Forbes Fifa 18 Review

What is everyones thoughts?








I am really tempted to get this years version. I played 17 a little bit (40hours or so) and that wasn't a bad game either!

TCO


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I got this one on XBox one, mostly as i have EA Access so saved on buying it and got the 10 hour trial already


----------



## Newbie2009

This thread sucks!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> This thread sucks!












Newbie. Contain yourself!!!









Yea, my buddy and I are going to pick 18 up for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I got this one on XBox one, mostly as i have EA Access so saved on buying it and got the 10 hour trial already


How was it playing the trial?

TCO


----------



## Roxborough

Oddly enough, I hate football, but I do quite like a good game of Fifa. I hope there aren't game breaking bugs like in the last few. Where you could literally do the same tactic over and over again:

Run down either side of the box, cross in at half power and get an instant header goal.

My mate used to do this ALL THE TIME. He could never score a normal goal against me, just this god damn tactic, over and over again, no matter what I did, no matter how I tried to defend... It just didn't work. One game, I spent the entire game just passing it in my box going around in circles to avoid it taking random longshots from near the halfway line. Drew 0-0. XD


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Oddly enough, I hate football, but I do quite like a good game of Fifa. I hope there aren't game breaking bugs like in the last few. Where you could literally do the same tactic over and over again:
> 
> Run down either side of the box, cross in at half power and get an instant header goal.
> 
> My mate used to do this ALL THE TIME. He could never score a normal goal against me, just this god damn tactic, over and over again, no matter what I did, no matter how I tried to defend... It just didn't work. One game, I spent the entire game just passing it in my box going around in circles to avoid it taking random longshots from near the halfway line. Drew 0-0. XD


Watch the vid I posted in the OP. It shows the tactics. Very impressive.









TCO


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Watch the vid I posted in the OP. It shows the tactics. Very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


9:57 into the video, that's pretty much the exact tactic that you can spam in all of the Fifa's I've ever played. My mate had truly mastered this.

A fair few of the goals look very scrappy. Admittedly that is true to life in many aspects.

I'd consider myself fairly decent at Fifa, don't lose all that much, only to this one particular friend haha! We went from Fifa 08 right through to Fifa 15 one day, and he kept up the same tactic, laughing his head off. One of the most frustrating experiences I've had in a video game. LOL!

Fifa makes you hate people.


----------



## Newbie2009

Well if anyone is picking up on PS4, will be setting up a pro club as always.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Well if anyone is picking up on PS4, will be setting up a pro club as always.


The release is on the 29th. So I will be picking it up around that time.

TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The release is on the 29th. So I will be picking it up around that time.
> 
> TCO


Same, will send you an invite. Will rawdog be getting?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Same, will send you an invite. Will rawdog be getting?


I asked him, he said later on since he picked up Madden and stuff. I think bengal is getting it though.

TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

What difficulty do you guys usually play on?

I played the demo again this weekend. Professional difficulty, won 5-2









TCO


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What difficulty do you guys usually play on?
> 
> I played the demo again this weekend. Professional difficulty, won 5-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I usually put it on Professional, but it depends on the teams. If it is say Liverpool vs Blackpool, and I'm Blackpool...I'd put it on Semi-pro. If I was Liverpool, I'd put it on World Class. That's how I tend to gauge it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

If you guys buy the Ronaldo Ed, the game unlocks tonight.









TCO


----------



## Dotachin

Haven't touched a Fifa in ages. Does the game require DLC to offer a decent experience?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Haven't touched a Fifa in ages. Does the game require DLC to offer a decent experience?


Not at all. The actual game has the Manager and Player modes that you can do a whole playthrough at least twice. Not to mention online clubs that you can join to play a season and or run solo games against other online players. At LEAST a 60 hour game from the jump.

What system would you get the game on?

TCO


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What system would you get the game on?
> 
> TCO


PC for me


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you guys buy the Ronaldo Ed, the game unlocks tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


AN EXTRA 40 BUCKS FOR ACCESS A FEW DAYS EARLIER, ASK ME LEFT ONE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> PC for me


Online for PC will suck ass. Activity will go off a cliff after a few weeks. I remember the endless searches for matches in pro clubs with Fifa 16.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> AN EXTRA 40 BUCKS FOR ACCESS A FEW DAYS EARLIER, ASK ME LEFT ONE


I just preordered it









I got some cash from Toyota, so I figured I would splurge a little. Going to play tonight









TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> PC for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I just preordered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some cash from Toyota, so I figured I would splurge a little. Going to play tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I did last year with Fifa 17, never again.


----------



## Dotachin

All right guess I won't buy then ty


----------



## EastCoast

How do people play this game from a scrolling view?
I would have thought by now, overhead or bust.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> How do people play this game from a scrolling view?
> I would have thought by now, overhead or bust.


It is overhead? Scrolling Overhead?

TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Played a bunch of "The Journey" yesterday. What an exp. I was yelling at the TV because of the matches. Great gameplay on the PS4.

TCO


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

The new mode in FUT where you play against the computer against teams that people have made (famous people? i dunno) is rather fun


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have been having a problem with getting the share button to upload to youtube (Not the actual button on the controller) , It lets me sign in to youtube, then when I go to share the vid, it wants me to sign in again.

So I think I figured it out. I will try to get some vids up with some gameplay.

TCO


----------

